# Problème après redémarrage l'installation Windows7



## Toc2Toc9 (24 Janvier 2019)

Hello,

Je possède un Imac mid 2011, 2,5 ghz i5. J'essaye depuis plusieurs jours d'installer windows 7 dessus mais rien n y fait.
Pour resumer, j'ai créer une partition sur mon disque dur, puis, j'ai crée une clef usb Bootable.
Je redémarre mon pc, je lance l'installation de windows, je sélectionne la partition, je la formate pour la remettre au bon format. L'installation se poursuit.
Au premier redémarrage, c'est là que le bas blesse, je maintient Alt, je reselectionne le disque dur, qui ne s'appelle pas windows mais EFI BOOT comme la clé. ( je le dis, je sais pas si ça aide ) et ça se fige à l'endroit au moment où je clique sur la partition.

OSX EL CAPITAN
IMAC (21,5 Mid-2011)
Mémoire 20 GO DDR3
Disque dur 500 GO


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2019)

Toc2Toc9 a dit:


> Pour resumer, j'ai créer une partition sur mon disque dur, puis, j'ai crée une clef usb Bootable.


Est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp le proposait explicitement dans son interface d'installation ?

J'ai eu un un iMac de 2011 et je n'ai jamais réussi à installer une version de Windows depuis une clé USB, ni depuis un fichier .iso. Ce n'est qu'à partir des modèles de 2012 que l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso était possible. Dans ton cas, la seule possibilité est d'utiliser un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et en aucun cas gravée depuis ton iMac.


----------



## Toc2Toc9 (24 Janvier 2019)

Non, j'ai crée la partition avec l'utilitaire de disque, et la clé bootable avec Unebootin.

ça n'aurait pas bloquer avant l'installation ? parce que là l'installation s'effectue bien.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2019)

Toc2Toc9 a dit:


> Non, j'ai crée la partition avec l'utilitaire de disque, et la clé bootable avec Unebootin.


Tu as tout faux sur toute la ligne, il ne faut jamais créer une partition en NTFS avant et une clé USB bootable ne fonctionnera jamais ! Tu es bon pour tout recommencer comme je te le mentionne en utilisant un DVD, toute autre tentative sera un échec cuisant, car il est impossible de faire autrement, surtout avec l'année de ton modèle qui possède un SuperDrive.

Dans les grandes lignes, Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, fais télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB en FAT32 d'une taille de 8 Go, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, qui dans ton cas sera lancé depuis le DVD. A un moment donné, il faudra formater en NTFS la partition temporaire ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, il y a une option Formater dans l'interface d'installation. Un clic sur cette option, la partition BOOTCAMP changera de nom, on ne s'en préoccupe pas, on fait un clic sur Suivant et l'installation continuera jusqu'au bout.

Comme tu le constates, on n'installe pas une version de Windows comme ça, un Mac ce n'est pas un PC, car au démarrage la version de macOS en cours devra gérer le boot de démarrage pour macOS et Windows. La structure du disque dur est particulière et il ne faut pas jouer avec.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2019)

Pour information, un membre a réussi à faire l'installation en ayant gravé un DVD depuis son iMac... https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-imac-mid-2011-snow-leopard-windows7.1302924/ ...a toi de voir maintenant.


----------

